# Four Northern Ireland Officers Killed In Crash



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Four Police Service of Northern Ireland officers were killed today in a tragic auto crash.

Chief Constable Sir Hugh Orde led tributes to four policemen killed in a horrific early morning road accident.










It was confirmed the officers' 4x4 vehicle hit a wall and burst into flames on a stretch of coast road in south County Down as they responded to a call for help shortly before 4am on Sunday.
There was no evidence of a terrorist link to the crash which happened on the main Warrenpoint to Kilkeel road and there were no other vehicles involved.
Police said a senior officer will investigate the fatal crash which represents the largest loss of life for the force since the paramilitary ceasefires were called more than a decade ago.
The two full-time and two part-time officers have yet to be named but it is understood they are from the south Down area.
Sir Hugh said: "This is an extremely sad day for the family, friends and colleagues who served with the police officers who lost their lives in this tragic incident in the early hours of this morning.
"The police family have lost four fine police officers in what are deeply tragic circumstances and our heartfelt condolences go out to their families.
"Our thoughts are with them as they struggle to come to terms with their loss."
Assistant Chief Constable (ACC) Judith Gillespie, who is responsible for the Police Service of Northern Ireland's (PSNI) rural region, said the men were on their way to help a fellow officer.
Ms Gillespie said messages of condolence had been sent from across the UK and Ireland north and south and she joined Sir Hugh in praising the work of emergency services at the scene.

Four police officers died in a car crash while answering an emergency call. It happened as they raced to assist colleagues trying to detain a man over a minor offence, believed to be drink-related.
Their Shogun vehicle exploded in flames after skidding into a stone wall on a notorious stretch of road in County Down, Northern Ireland. Live ammunition which was being carried by the officers exploded in the collision, leaving them with virtually no chance of escape.








The remains of the burnt out police car are at the centre of the investigation


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officers!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

While the PSNI has not officially named the four officers, news agency PA reported they were James Magee and Kevin Gorman, both in their 20s and full-time members of the service, and Declan Greene and Kenneth Irvine part-time members in their 30s.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

A dreadful tragedy. My condolences to their families. 
May they Rest In Peace.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Inspector said:


> While the PSNI has not officially named the four officers, news agency PA reported they were James Magee and Kevin Gorman, both in their 20s and full-time members of the service, and Declan Greene and Kenneth Irvine part-time members in their 30s.


Thanks for the info. I have a couple of friends in PSNI I couldn't get ahold of last night. Fortunately, they are not on the list.

RIP Brothers!


----------

